# Justified Season 3 starts tonight!



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

This may be posted elsewhere, but I don't see it posted here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My Season Pass picked it up just fine...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

netringer said:


> I just came across this. You can get your own copy of Raylan Givens' Stetson for a mere $264.
> 
> http://www.knudsenhats.com/Hatdept/justified.html
> 
> I already have a Wild Wild West Gambler hat, and others that I can't wear because they blow away in the Windy City.


Of all the threads, and all the forum, this ain't the one to bump with a hatnouncement.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

netringer said:


> OK, YOU find the Justified thread that isn't an episode thread.


Here.

Or here.

Maybe here.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

That was confusing.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

It starts tonight?!?

(j/k)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Nah, just somebody revived this old thread for some reason. According to thefutoncritic it is returning 2012/2013


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> Nah, just somebody revived this old thread for some reason. According to thefutoncritic it is returning 2012/2013


Yea, I think that was covered by the "j/k", as in "just kidding".


----------

